# Biscayne baby tarpon on fly



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thx for the report Capt. good to hear are lil ones are ok. Midnight fishing.....  cant get any better than that.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Tarpon on an 8wt sounds like a gas! Better bring that camera next time!


----------

